# Refillable Autogas cylinders For Chausson 78eb



## G4EKF (Nov 28, 2010)

I have a Chausson Welcome 78 eb on order and I'm looking at installing Gasglow or similar refillable cylinders.

I have not seen the Motorhome yet and was wondering if anyone can tell me what size of cyliners will fit into the locker.

The information from Gaslow adverts state that they supply a 6kg and 11kg cylinders.

will it be 2 x 6 or 1 x 11kg or will there be room for 2 x 11kg?

I would rathere have one instead of two cylinders installed in the locker if possible

I will be touring France and Europe next season and would like to carry enough gas to prevent frequent refills.

I would like to order the cylinders as soon as possibe.

G4EKF


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Mate
there should be a spec for your vehicle if its a new biuld which will show the gas locker capacity.
I have looked at the Chausson catalogue and it shows 1 x 13kg locker so you will have to have one big bottle by the looks of it

If you go onto their web site and go to customer service you can download thwe cataloge for the spec. It takes some time to appear so be patient.

Phill


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Check Alugas cylinders from Autogas

We fitted these due to the lightweight of the cylinders
http://www.autogasshop.co.uk/lightweight-refillable-lpg-cylinder-with-guage-26-p.asp

Adapters
http://www.autogasshop.co.uk/lpgautogas-filling-adapters-1-c.asp


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 5, 2010)

As with Phill's comment, you can replace the original cylinder with the same size refillable. I would also go with Grath in recommending Alugas, which is so much lighter and a great product! Autogas 2000 suplied ours, Great service!!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Keep in mind that French gas cylinders are very slightly taller and slimmer than the equivalent calor cylinders which we tend to base our measurements on.

My Chausson 85 is specced for 2 x 13kg cylinders, but it was impossible to fit two calor cylinders in.

Now I have Gaslow's 1x 6kg and 1x 11kg which fit with room to spare.

I think that the Gaslows are closer to the French cylinder size than Calor.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I tried to find out some information last night, but from the photos, the locker door looks smaller than mine. Whether the locker is smaller or not, I don't know.

Is there any chance you can get to measure the locker door? Or get the dealer to measure it? It might give a clue to how much space there is inside, or the dealer might know what you can fit.

I fitted 2 X 11kg Gaslow cylinders in mine. A bit of a squeeze, but they went in OK, and we still have room for tools and suchlike. And I agree, refillable is the way to go for longer trips on the continent.

Gerald


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, we had Gaslow , but changed to aluminium bottles in August because they are half the weight. 

Got them here: http://www.gasit.co.uk/cubecart/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=93

 Bob.


----------

